# Sausage Maker vs Smokin Tex



## jbusaman (Jan 8, 2012)

I have been researching to purchase a new (first time) electric smoker. Has anyone had any experience with the Sausage Maker 20 lb digital or the Smokin Tex Pro Series 1400?

Any information is appreciated,

jbusaman


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 9, 2012)

Do you have links for each so we could see pictures of the two in question?

Also, if you would, please go to Roll Call and introduce yourself, tell us what experience you have and other things you've done so we can properly welcome you!


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad to have you with us! but a proper intro would be nice. As Pops said, with a little more info, someone here can answer your questiions.

Mike


----------



## boykjo (Jan 9, 2012)

He is referring to these two smokers

sausage maker








The
[h1]Smokin Tex 1500 Pro Series Electric Barbecue Smoker[/h1]


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 9, 2012)

I have the same unit as the SausageMakers 20 (not digital). It works fine but it's really to small to hang anything but short sausages and bacon. and You'd be hard pressed to get 20 pounds of meat in it. Also check with them as my instructions said not to exced 190° with it, which is fine for sausage but forget anything else.

That smokinTex looks pretty sweet.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 9, 2012)

I have been smoking with the SmokinTex 1400 for  a few years and like it a lot.  The only complaint I had was fixed when I started using the AMNS with it and it produces great smoke now.  Mine has 5 shelves and if I configure it right I can smoke close to 100 chicken thighs at a time and have done as many as 8 butts. I don't hang bacon in it because it is just not tall enough but I have smoked a lot of bacon and sausages on the racks 

My only complaint is that it only goes up to 250 and there are times I would like to be able to go higher


----------



## fire in the hole (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a total different experience with my "sausage maker" smoker. I don't remember the model number, but it looks like the 1st photo. I have never been able to control the temps. If I wanted to raise the temp.....it would drop. If I wanted to drop the temp.....it would go up. Drove me nuts!!!! Now it just sits idle in my back yard...........and I have learned to smoke with my weber kettle. A MES40 is in my future.......or even a "smokin tex"


----------



## mossymo (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking at a Smokin Tex and a Sausage Maker, I would also keep in mind Southern Pride and CookShack. These 4 brands are similar in my opinion, with Smoking Tex being the least expensive.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 9, 2012)

Didnt the SM discontinue the 20 and go digital with the 30?  I know LEM has a 20 just the same

I been to the SM and seen this unit, Its not bad.


----------



## winomike (Jan 10, 2012)

before I start, I have smoked over 30,000 lbs of venison, beef, and pork sausage, done about 14,000 lbs of jerky, and numerous other fish and game.   I gave up that business, and decided to do a little just for myself.  I bought the electric smoker from Sausage Maker ( the 30lb house).  Don't do it.  It won't smoke 30 lbs properly, not very controllable.  If I were you...I'd go straight to the propane.   Much more effective, better control...that's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2012)

Before I got my MES40, I was looking at this pretty hard, the company owner was a really great guy to talk to. But I have to say I am Super Happy with my MES...JJ

http://www.smokin-it.com/Smoker_p/smkmdl2.htm


----------



## jbusaman (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks to all...

I have ordered a Smokin Tex Pro 1400 and will probably have a few more questions.


----------



## jbusaman (Jan 11, 2012)

SM does still make the 20. It has been upgraded with most of the 30's features including being digital.


----------



## smoketexring (Jan 22, 2012)

Jbusaman said:


> Thanks to all...
> 
> I have ordered a Smokin Tex Pro 1400 and will probably have a few more questions.




Nice choice.  You won't be disappointed.  

Let's Go Blue!!!

Smoke


----------



## hillarystep (Jan 25, 2012)

Please let me know how you like the Smokin Tex 1400.  I am considering one myself.

Gerry


----------



## winomike (Jan 26, 2012)

Really don't check this often.    I'm in Versailles, OH.  I've owned the Sausagemaker 30 lb unit for about three years.   Just a hobby.    I own two wineries, and smoke some meat, make some sausage for relaxation.  Years ago, I used to own a part-time business in which I did 300 to 350 deer a year,  100 beef, and the same number of pigs as well as wild game.  Used to make 10K lbs sausage, hams, jerky, smoke fish, etc.   I've been extremely dissappointed with the smoker for the cost.  Have already replaced the heating element, now am replacing the pan underneath the heating element.  Not enough control.   The sides have begun to oxidize underneath the legs, rust underneath...am taking it apart right now, and may add a propane burner to get more precise control.


----------



## jbusaman (Jan 31, 2012)

I have used the Smokin Tex a few times now. My only complaint is the maximum temperature. I live in north central Ohio and it is very hard (sometimes impossible) to keep a 200 degree heat.


----------

